# BSOD in vista



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

Well it has been about 3 weeks since I last Bluescreened in Vista. But today, I BSODed 3 times!!!!!! I was so confused, so I decided to come here. The error messages were as follows (after bootup)

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.5600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	1000007e
BCP1:	C0000005
BCP2:	818AA99C
BCP3:	82976AF8
BCP4:	829767F4
OS Version:	6_0_5600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini021707-01.dmp
C:\Users\Amir Vista\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-80734-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Amir Vista\AppData\Local\Temp\WER7E04.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.5600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	24
BCP1:	001904A6
BCP2:	829C2A98
BCP3:	829C2794
BCP4:	00040001
OS Version:	6_0_5600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini021707-03.dmp
C:\Users\Amir Vista\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-49734-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Amir Vista\AppData\Local\Temp\WERAE8.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409

and also there was one more with BCcode:1000007e I believe so, I cannot exactly remember.

So can someone please tell me what these means?


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

well i have done much research on this issue and have found out the root cause

in vista RC1, its most likely a bug, but in RTM, it will be faulty memory

run memtest86 on ur computer.. google it up and do it.. then post in full


----------

